# Can't get mail -- RESOLVED

## Fred Krogh

When trying to fetch mail with thunderbird, I get lots of helpful error messages.  Unfortunately even with this beautiful help, I'm not able to find the problem.  Many thanks for any suggestions,

Fred

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 16 13:35:19 master: Info: Dovecot v2.0.13 starting up (core dumps disabled)
> 
> Jul 16 13:35:29 pop3-login: Info: Login: user=<fkrogh>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, mpid=1168, secured
> 
> Jul 16 13:35:29 mon1 dovecot: pop3(fkrogh): Error: user fkrogh: Initialization failed: Initializing mail storage from mail_location setting failed: Unknown mail storage driver mbox
> ...

 Last edited by Fred Krogh on Sat Jul 16, 2011 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Error: user fkrogh: Initialization failed: Initializing mail storage from mail_location setting failed: Unknown mail storage driver mbox

 You did `emerge dovecot` with USE=mbox?

----------

## Fred Krogh

I missed that somewhere.  Many thanks it's working now/

----------

## skiwarz

I've been struggling for DAYS with this problem Thanks!

----------

